# FRB Club > Общение > Юмор >  Я проглотил гвоздь

## EweX

— Мамочка! У меня есть для тебя сюрприз.
— Какой, сыночек?
— Я проглотил гвоздь.

----------


## Botanig

боян________

----------


## SMARTER

No comments

----------


## Astafer

Может у меня с юмором не лады, но любые посторонние предметы (даже гвозди), находящиеся (пусть и не в моем) желудке, не вселяют в меня уверенность, что сейчас нужно смеяться.

----------

